# 2 quick questions about LaMancha's - Color ? and Ear ?



## fanov8 (Sep 29, 2011)

You guys are always so helpful!!  Thanks in advance for any info!

1. Can a LaMancha be a paint color?  I'm not certain if paint is the correct term since I'm new to goats!  LOL  Someone posted a picture of a LaMancha Buck on Craigslist but I've never seen one colored like him.  Here is a link if you don't mind letting me know his color.  Also, I have a carmel colored doe and a black doe.  I know genetics are crazy but any idea how the kids might come out color wise?   http://knoxville.craigslist.org/grd/2623338813.html

2. My LaMancha's ears seem to drain alot.  Is this normal or am I not doing something right?  They get crusty so I pick of the crusty's and then you can see the gooey stuff behind the crusty.  Any ideas?

Thanks again!


----------



## rascal (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd say you have an infection starting... unless your goat like to soak her head in a bucket to mess with ya!  However, I very well could be wrong, but I thought you want clean/dry like you do for all other critters... 
Perhaps tho 'Manchas are different?


----------



## DKRabbitry (Sep 29, 2011)

Let me begin by saying.... YAY LAMANCHAS!!! 

Okay, first question... YES!  Lamanchas can most definitely be paints.  I have a couple very lovely paint girls (my absolutely most beautiful girl is a really loud chamoisee paint... so flashy).  They can even have moonspots, though it is not so common.  The lovely earless goats come in all colors...  No idea on what color the kids would be.

Second question... because they have little outer ears with little protection their ears DO get gunky easier... some more than others.  I just go around my herd every month or so and clean off any crusties that may be there and check everyone.  I haven't had goats very long, but it has always just been wax & ick built up, never had an infection yet.  Is it smelly or sensitive?  She shaking her head a lot more than usual?  That would also be an indication of infection.  Not sure if we are allowed to post links, but this is very informative I think... http://fiascofarm.com/goats/ear.htm


----------



## freemotion (Sep 29, 2011)

Here are the answers I got when I asked a similar question about one of my half La Mancha does:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7864


----------



## fanov8 (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome!  Thank you guys so very much!  I'm thinking that for just our 2 girls we would be better off just taking them somewhere and hand breeding them.  But then again, I don't know anyone around here that has LaMancha's!  I guess we will see what happens.  

As for the ears thanks so much!  The links were fantastic!  LOL, I figured it was just a LaMancha thing with their short ears but I just wanted to make sure.  They are not smelly or anything, and it looks like the color of wax.  But I wanted to double check what others thought too!  

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Cara Peachick (Oct 2, 2011)

Fanov8-

I just wanted to say I have Lamancha does in Middle TN and have the same issue - not too many LM's in my area.  I don't know where you are in East TN, but I got all my does from Far Out Farm in Knoxville.  Rachel Kirk, the owner, is reducing her herd, but I know she still has one buck left: Far Out Tiki.  He's a quality stud; I'm hoping to breed one of my girls to him.  Also, she just sold two very nice bucks; she may be able to tell you where they are (they may be nearby).  They are Far Out Bodega (twin to Tiki) and Far Out HooDoo.  (You could check them out on the genetics website if you wish).  I have a HooDoo daughter and she is lovely.  You could contact her through her website if you care to.  www.faroutfarm.com  (I have no connection to her other than purchasing my does from her.)  She is good people.  

Oh yes, LM's can be any color.  Tiki and Bodega are both what you might call "paints".


----------



## fanov8 (Oct 3, 2011)

Cara Peachick said:
			
		

> Fanov8-
> 
> I just wanted to say I have Lamancha does in Middle TN and have the same issue - not too many LM's in my area.  I don't know where you are in East TN, but I got all my does from Far Out Farm in Knoxville.  Rachel Kirk, the owner, is reducing her herd, but I know she still has one buck left: Far Out Tiki.  He's a quality stud; I'm hoping to breed one of my girls to him.  Also, she just sold two very nice bucks; she may be able to tell you where they are (they may be nearby).  They are Far Out Bodega (twin to Tiki) and Far Out HooDoo.  (You could check them out on the genetics website if you wish).  I have a HooDoo daughter and she is lovely.  You could contact her through her website if you care to.  www.faroutfarm.com  (I have no connection to her other than purchasing my does from her.)  She is good people.
> 
> Oh yes, LM's can be any color.  Tiki and Bodega are both what you might call "paints".


Thanks Cara!  I'm actually only about an hour from Knoxville!  I will definately have to send her an email and see if I can get some more info!  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Cara Peachick (Oct 3, 2011)

Wonderful!  Hope she has what you need!


----------



## fanov8 (Oct 3, 2011)

She said that she is waiting on a deposit receipt for Tiki   Darn it!  But she does have another young buck that she is getting photos of for me!  I'm so excited!   Thanks again Cara!


----------

